# Are either TrendyHands.com or Btysales.com legit?



## asami (Oct 13, 2012)

Are either TrendyHands.com or Btysales.com legit? I couldn't find either in the BBB and I wonder if they are shady.  I'm hoping to the the new OPI gelcolors and these were a few of the places that have the set I want for the lowest price.  Anybody have good or bad reviews on them?


----------



## jiujiujitsu (Oct 23, 2012)

I've never tried Btysales before but TrendyHands.com is a legit site. I've only purchased from them 3 times, but all 3 times were very pleasant. Have you purchased the new gelcolor yet? I've never tried opi gelcolor... i've only been using CND shellac exclusively.


----------



## cottondog (Nov 14, 2012)

Trendyhands.com is a complete scam!!!!!!! I could go on forever. No address, No phone, blocked username, associated with other nail websites internationally, DO not give them your personal information!!!


----------



## asami (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad I finally got a definitive answer on that.  I was wondering why they ignored all my requests to use PayPal instead of a credit card.  Makes sense now


----------

